# Will never be Natty again



## xspeak (Sep 1, 2020)

Waited a long time to start gear ... because I knew in my 20's that once I started I would never quit. Found this forum from Anabolic Steroids Forum. Looking forward to learning from the pros and passing on some of my experiences.


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 1, 2020)

xspeak said:


> Waited a long time to start gear ... because I knew in my 20's that once I started I would never quit. Found this forum from Anabolic Steroids Forum. Looking forward to learning from the pros and passing on some of my experiences.


On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to the neighborhood. stick around and get active.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2020)

[h=1]Welcome....[/h]


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Sep 16, 2020)

Its worth waiting. Started training in 1978, waited until 2016 to start gear. (38 yrs).
So yeah, it builds a solid base.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome ~~~


----------

